# From SketchUp to Working Drawings



## SketchUp Guru (6 Jun 2009)

In case anyone is looking for some ideas about how to get working drawings from their sketchUp models, I did this for the "doodle" I posted the other day.


----------



## RobertMP (6 Jun 2009)

Some nice features in the pro version.

I do the copy off to one side and explode thing for making too. Printing full size and cutting round paper patterns worked out well on my Adirondack chairs so I wouldn't use the grid overlay but it is a good idea for something big.

Out of curiosity would Francis of had an extra long tee square to go with his long drawing table?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 Jun 2009)

You don't need the pro version to make working drawings but it is helpful.

I used the grid on the patterns because they were shown in the plan document which is setup to proint on 11x8.5 inch paper. I left the grid on the full size patterns to use as a double check that the printer actually printed the patterns at 1:1. I could have used some other scaling tool for that, too.

No, it is unlikely that L.F. would have used a 9 foot long T-square. Instead he'd have used a 3 foot one and hooked it over the near edge of the board. Horizontals would have been struck with a triangle or by connecting marks draw in at the same distance from the paper's edge.


----------

